# Mule questions



## AbbyTheMuleLover (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi! I was looking into buying a mule for trail riding and had some questions. The area I live in has good trails but you have to walk along with the roadside to get to them. Will I have trouble finding a traffic safe mule? Also, the roads near me have a lot of glass and thorns. I was going to use Calvallo simple boots on all 4 feet (with a barefoot mule) and some good splint boots for all 4 as well. Do those sound like they will protect the mules legs were enough? Finally, I have heard mules don’t need grain. Is this true?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I don’t think the traffic safe will be specific to mules. It will all depend on what they’ve been exposed to when they were young. If they’ve had lots of training around traffic and see lots of it likely they will be traffic safe.

finding boots that fit correctly can be trial and error but they should provide some protection, yes. 

as a mule is half donkey, they generally utilise food better and therefore need less feed then what you would give to a horse and can be prone to obesity. However this doesn’t necessarily mean they won’t need any, it will completely depend on your mule and how much work it is getting. 

how much experience do you have with mules? They can be quite different to horses.


----------

